# L'angolo dei profeti di Milan World 2018-19



## 7vinte (20 Luglio 2018)

Scatenatevi,anche quest'anno con le profezie. A fine stagione le ordineremo e faremo la classifica,il vincitore sara il profeta di MW. Ogni profezia esatta varrà 3 punti. Se una profezia sarà "condivisa" con altri utenti ne varrà 2 (3 per il primo a farla). Le profezie sbagliate toglieranno un punto.


----------



## 7vinte (20 Luglio 2018)

Parto io:

-Il Milan si qualifica alla Champions League;
-Il Milan compra Morata;
-Gattuso passa al 4-3-1-2;
-Morata esplode e segna almeno 20 gol;
-Cutrone espolode e segna almeno 20 gol,formando con Morata una delle migliori coppie,ricordando la coppia Sheva-Inzaghi;
-La Juve non raggiunge le semifinali di Champions;
-Un inglese vince la Champions;
-Il Liverpool vince la Premier League;
-Calhanoglu segna almeno 10 gol e fa almeno 10 assist;
-Ronaldo fa meno di 20 gol in campionato.


----------



## 6Baresi (20 Luglio 2018)

Ti piace perdere facile... ;-)


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Luglio 2018)

- Finiamo il campionato nelle prime 5 posizioni
- La Juve vincerà la serie A
- Ronaldo sarà capocannoniere del campionato
- Il Bayern Monaco vincerà la champions
- Spalletti a esonerato entro Luglio 2019
- Il Napoli farà meno punti dell'anno scorso
- Montolivo giocherà meno di 10 partite in stagione


----------



## diavolo (20 Luglio 2018)

6Baresi ha scritto:


> Ti piace perdere facile... ;-)


Juventus non retrocederà
Roma non retrocederà
Napoli non retrocederà
Inter non retrocederà
Lazio non retrocederà
Milan non retrocederà
Atalanta non retrocederà
Bologna non vincerà lo scudetto
Cagliari non vincerà lo scudetto
Atalanta non vincerà lo scudetto
Fiorentina non vincerà lo scudetto
Lazio non vincerà lo scudetto
Milan non vincerà lo scudetto
Inter non vincerà lo scudetto
Genoa non vincerà lo scudetto
Chievo non vincerà lo scudetto
Sampdoria non vincerà lo scudetto
Sassuolo non vincerà lo scudetto
Inter non vincerà la champions league
Roma non vincerà la champions league
Napoli non vincerà la champions league


----------



## Gas (20 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Parto io:
> 
> -Il Milan si qualifica alla Champions League;
> -Il Milan compra Morata;
> ...



In pratica prevedi una stagione clamorosa per il Milan... Cutrone e Morata entrambi almeno 20 goal più 10 di Calha, minimo 50 goal in 3.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (20 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Scatenatevi,anche quest'anno con le profezie. A fine stagione le ordineremo e faremo la classifica,il vincitore sara il profeta di MW. Ogni profezia esatta varrà 3 punti. Se una profezia sarà "condivisa" con altri utenti ne varrà 2 (3 per il primo a farla). Le profezie sbagliate toglieranno un punto.


Prima di iniziare con le nuove profezie sarebbe opportuno stilare la classifica della stagione appena trascorsa...


----------



## juventino (20 Luglio 2018)

Ma può partecipare anche uno juventino? 
Se sì, queste sono le mie:
1-Una squadra diversa dal Bayern vincerà la Bundesliga
2-Gattuso verrà esonerato durante la stagione e sarà sostituito da Conte o Wenger
3-Il PSG arriverà almeno ai quarti di finale in Champions
4-Sarà l'ultima stagione di Mourinho al Manchester United
5-Sarà l'ultima stagione di Spalletti con l'Inter
6-Sarà l'unica stagione di Lopetegui col Real Madrid
7-Il Manchester City si confermerà campione d'Inghilterra
8-L'Inter non passerà il girone in Champions e scenderà in Europa League
9-La Juventus arriverà almeno ai quarti di finale in Champions
10-L'Arsenal tonerà in Champions League
11-L'Atletico Madrid vincerà la Supercoppa Europea
12-Il nuovo bomber del Napoli sarà uno tra Cavani e Benzema
13-Montella verrà ingaggiato subentrerà su una panchina durante la stagione
14-Il Real oltre ad Hazard prenderà Lewandowski
15-Werner verrà acquistato dal Bayern, a prescindere dal destino di Lewandowski


----------



## Manue (20 Luglio 2018)

1. La Juventus farà il triplete
2. Ronaldo capocannoniere 
3. Inter arriverà ancora in champions league 
4. L’inter scenderà in Europa League
5. Di Francesco esonerato 
6. Nesta esonerato dal Perugia
7. Inzaghi esonerato dal Bologna


Sul Milan mi esprimerò il giorno dopo la chiusura del mercato


----------



## Sam (20 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Scatenatevi,anche quest'anno con le profezie. A fine stagione le ordineremo e faremo la classifica,il vincitore sara il profeta di MW. Ogni profezia esatta varrà 3 punti. Se una profezia sarà "condivisa" con altri utenti ne varrà 2 (3 per il primo a farla). Le profezie sbagliate toglieranno un punto.


Yonghong Li e Han Li chiederanno un prestito ad Elliott per aprire un ristorante cinese in Via Paolo Sarpi.


----------



## Clarenzio (20 Luglio 2018)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Juventus non retrocederà
> Roma non retrocederà
> Napoli non retrocederà
> Inter non retrocederà
> ...



Si va beh


----------



## elpacoderoma (30 Agosto 2018)

Conte al Milan
Milan in Champions
Higuain via a fine anno
Silva torna al Milan 
Castillejo titolare


----------

